# Exo Terra : Breeding Box / Stackable Breeding Terrarium



## mantiscraze (Sep 27, 2011)

I like these, you can stack them and use the feeding doors for food and mist. They are inexpensive as well, ~$10 for 302 x 196 x 147 mm (11.8” x 7.7” x 5.7”). The only down side is that the top is an opaque black color, which will obstruct viewing pleasure. I use it for breeding adult creos at the moment, medium sized ones.

http://exo-terra.com/en/products/breeding_box_breeding.php


----------



## Psychobunny (Sep 29, 2011)

These do look nice, but they have the same large slit openings on the lid like the Kritter

keeper. Do you would have to customize it with some screen and hot glue gun.

Other then that, I do like the way they are designed, and lots of different sizes!!


----------



## mantiscraze (Sep 29, 2011)

depends on the size of the mantis you house. I use it for large nymphs and adults. So no need for screen. I like them because I can stack them and they already have a "side hole" drilled. I think it's best to keep hatchlings in deli cups.


----------



## Psychobunny (Oct 6, 2011)

mantiscraze said:


> depends on the size of the mantis you house. I use it for large nymphs and adults. So no need for screen. I like them because I can stack them and they already have a "side hole" drilled. I think it's best to keep hatchlings in deli cups.


In that case, I agree, they are fine.

Just dont put any ff's in them


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 11, 2011)

Psychobunny said:


> Just dont put any ff's in them


That would not go over well!


----------

